# My 13' Gheenoe Build



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats one of my favorite gheenoes. With that boat weight is priority #1 imo. You wanna keep it light as possible. If it were me, i would only use foam core to build a front deck. Wood is good if used right, but imo too heavy for this application. I would probably only build a front deck and a coffin box for the center and leave the rear bench seat and keep it tiller. Find a good 15 hp 2 stroke, evinrude or mercury made bulletproof light motors that can be had pretty cheap. Thats it
Keeping it light is key. No need for a false floor in that boat.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok so let me ask you this.....should I sell or trade it to get a different model gheenoe so I can do what I want?

I want something I can put front & back decks on, throw a mullet net, pole for reds, or trailer to the Keys & hit up the mangroves. I think my biggest concern is I am worried about the low sides not being so good crossing bay with me, a 2nd person & or gear if there is a bad chop. 

And if I need a different model hull, which one would you suggest?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The Lowsider was retired by Gheenoe many years ago. Maybe 20+ years??? Its still a great pond boat or even layout boat for duckhunting. But anything with even a slight chop on the water becomes dicy. Trust me I know. It was my first Gheenoe and I pushed it well beyond its limits.

A Gheenoe Highsider is the modern version of the same hull. You can take them in almost any place you like to flats fish. They are extremely popular on rivers too. Check out the fishing reports on the Custom Gheenoe forum by captain sandpaper. He is running a Highsider in the keys very successfully. Of course you could go bigger and get any of the other Gheenoe hulls or even another skiff. The bigger you go the heavier the conditions you can handle. But at what expense? Lose your ability to skinny? Lose the ease of maintenance? Ease of launching? Then there is the cost of bigger boats.......


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with tom.
My vote is get a 13 highsider classic.
I love those things.
Ive pushed the limits of one and will say it can take alot more than a driver with moderate nerves.
Storytime:

In highschool me and a friend went 1/2 on one with a 15 evinrude, we kept it standard 3 benchseat cuz we were waayyyy to busy fishing. Anyways, we went spearfishing one day, went out the inlet and ran 10 miles down the beach. Well we got lost in time and good hunting and heard thunder and popped our heads out of the water. One hell of a summer storm cell was heading our way. We hopped in and took off, but there was no way we could out run it. It caught us with about another 6 miles to go (still off the beach). I am not one to exaggerate wave height at all, and it was an honest 2-3, waves were witecapping and a few broke. We were taking waves over the bow and getting hammered by rain that felt like needles. Couldnt see 20 ft infront of you.. We ran the whole way with the plug out to drain all the water. We heard that boat creaking and making cracking fiberglass noises the whole way in but we just kept going. We eventually got home safe with actually very minimal damage to the boat. Just a couple little cracks where the drains are under where the bench seats are tabbed in. I would NOT suggest it, but it can do it.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Alright, thanks Tom & CT.....y'all saved me from waisting my money! I will start looking for a 13' or even a 15'6" classic right away. I do feel like those will be more stable than a NMZ. I am pitting my Honie Pro Angler fishing kayak up for sale this weekend along with the 13' lowsider.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

#1 I am in Pensacola as well. Just purchased a 15'6 classic about a week ago, if you want, come check it out and get an idea of what it's all about.


----------



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

Heck yea Merk that would be great!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Love mine !!!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITcO_BwjUgQ


http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff263/comerplumbing/****.jpg


----------

